# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  ¿Vuelve la Energía Nuclear? El fin del carbón

## Jonasino

La decisión de China de duplicar su capacidad nuclear con 23GW más y seguir adelante con otros 50GW es parte de su búsqueda de un mix de generación equilibrado y competitivo


Central nuclear suiza en Daeniken. (Reuters)




> La cifra es impresionante. En el mundo hay 437 reactores nucleares operativos, y se están construyendo otros 66, fundamentalmente en Asia.
> 
> Japón ha decidido reiniciar uno de sus reactores nucleares y tiene como objetivo seguir el proceso hasta recuperar parte de la generación perdida antes de Fukushima. (Inciso sobre seguridad: comparar la flota nuclear del mundo, que opera con seguridad y garantía, con un accidente en una isla de alta actividad sísmica que diseñó equivocadamente un muro de contención no es infantil, es manipular).
> 
> La decisión de China de duplicar su capacidad nuclear con 23GW más y seguir adelante con otros 50GW es parte de su búsqueda de un mix de generación equilibrado y competitivo. Efectivamente, China tiene bajo construcción y planeada potencia nuclear similar a sus instalaciones en energía solar y eólica. Se llama apostar por las nuevas tecnologías con lógica, y la sustitución del carbón sin poner en peligro el suministro ni la competitividad.
> 
> Al contrario de lo que nos intentan vender los Talibán nacionales que miran la energía como una pelea entre Darth Vader y Luke Skywalker, lo que demuestra la continuada apuesta por la energía nuclear, además de la renovable y el gas natural para generar electricidad, es lo importante que es un parque de generación equilibrado, con suficiente potencia de utilización continuada hidraulica, nuclear y gas- que pueda suplir a las energías que no funcionan todo el tiempo por la variabilidad del factor de carga dependiendo del viento o del sol y de la temperatura-.
> 
> Mientras, en Alemania están sufriendo las consecuencias de la retirada de centrales nucleares. No solo se ha disparado la tarifa eléctrica para los consumidores, por las enormes subvenciones, llegando a un punto en el que la electricidad se ha convertido en un bien de lujo, como mostraba Der Spiegel (1), sino que esa brutal subida de tarifas ha impedido que los consumidores se beneficiasen del desplome del precio del carbón y el gas, que han llevado a los precios de la electricidad mayorista a caer más de un 50% desde los 70 euros por Mwh de hace unos años. Y sin embargo, en ese mismo periodo las tarifas han aumentado más del 40%.
> ...


(1) http://www.spiegel.de/international/...-a-920288.html

Fuente: elconfidencial.com

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2015),Los terrines (18-ago-2015),pablovelasco (18-ago-2015),perdiguera (18-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Totalmente deacuerdo.

----------


## termopar

La respuesta al titulo en mi opinión es clara, .....no.

Este articulo de Daniel Lacalle, a parte de poco neutral, no hace mas que mezclar datos sin mucha argumentación. Lo que es un hecho es que las nucleares pasan del primer mundo a los países en desarrollo y ya veremos si esas garantías de seguridad son las mismas y cuales serán las consecuencias de estas. Hablando de seguridad y control, me hace recordar de esta misma semana la explosión inmensa, sin muchos datos reconocidos hasta el momento, en uno de los mayores puertos de china. Y estos se van a poner a construir centrales nucleares? Menos mal que me queda lejos, aun así, miedo me da. 

A las centrales de carbón se limitaran por los tratados de calentamiento global. Y los sustituirán muchos otros tipos de centrales, pero desde luego las nucleares no creo. Sus costes son mayores de los que se suponen. Ahora mismo hay un gran debate en UK, sobre el coste que les supondrá las instalaciones nucleares en la isla: " El sector energético británico alza la voz. Todo por un proyecto que previsiblemente echará a andar el próximo otoño. Se trata de la central nuclear de Hinkley Point C. Una nueva planta que será inyectada con grandes subvenciones y que elevan su coste en sus 35 años de vida a 34.600 millones de euros. Es decir, 130 euros MWh durante su vida útil. Hinkley Point C, de solo 3.200 MW de potencia costará lo mismo que 50.000 MW nuevos de ciclos combinados." 
Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/pu...os-combinados/

----------

NoRegistrado (18-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La respuesta al titulo en mi opinión es clara, .....no.
> 
> Este articulo de Daniel Lacalle, a parte de poco neutral, no hace mas que mezclar datos sin mucha argumentación. Lo que es un hecho es que las nucleares pasan del primer mundo a los países en desarrollo y ya veremos si esas garantías de seguridad son las mismas y cuales serán las consecuencias de estas. Hablando de seguridad y control, me hace recordar de esta misma semana la explosión inmensa, sin muchos datos reconocidos hasta el momento, en uno de los mayores puertos de china. Y estos se van a poner a construir centrales nucleares? Menos mal que me queda lejos, aun así, miedo me da. 
> 
> A las centrales de carbón se limitaran por los tratados de calentamiento global. Y los sustituirán muchos otros tipos de centrales, pero desde luego las nucleares no creo. Sus costes son mayores de los que se suponen. Ahora mismo hay un gran debate en UK, sobre el coste que les supondrá las instalaciones nucleares en la isla: " El sector energético británico alza la voz. Todo por un proyecto que previsiblemente echará a andar el próximo otoño. Se trata de la central nuclear de Hinkley Point C. Una nueva planta que será inyectada con grandes subvenciones y que elevan su coste en sus 35 años de vida a 34.600 millones de euros. Es decir, 130 euros MWh durante su vida útil. Hinkley Point C, de solo 3.200 MW de potencia costará lo mismo que 50.000 MW nuevos de ciclos combinados." 
> Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/pu...os-combinados/


 Pues eso...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Entonces, cómo puede explicar que los paises donde hay un mayor % de energía nuclear, la electricidad es más barata?'

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Este articulo de Daniel Lacalle, a parte de poco neutral, no hace mas que mezclar datos sin mucha argumentación. [...]
> 
> A las centrales de carbón se limitaran por los tratados de calentamiento global. Y los sustituirán muchos otros tipos de centrales, pero desde luego las nucleares no creo. Sus costes son mayores de los que se suponen. Ahora mismo hay un gran debate en UK, sobre el coste que les supondrá las instalaciones nucleares en la isla: " El sector energético británico alza la voz. Todo por un proyecto que previsiblemente echará a andar el próximo otoño. Se trata de la central nuclear de Hinkley Point C. Una nueva planta que será inyectada con grandes subvenciones y que elevan su coste en sus *35 años de vida* a 34.600 millones de euros. Es decir, 130 euros MWh durante su vida útil. Hinkley Point C, de solo 3.200 MW de potencia costará lo mismo que 50.000 MW nuevos de ciclos combinados." 
> Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/pu...os-combinados/


Pues ese artículo que citas, tampoco es que sea muy neutral que digamos, el autor falsea algunos datos de forma escandalosa, me explico:

No sé de dónde saca el autor del artículo que la vida útil de la central de Hinkley Point C. será de 35 años. La vida útil estimada para un reactor de III+ generación como el EPR es de 60 años de operación, con lo cuál han recortado de un plumazo por las buenas su vida útil a la mitad. Precisamente la ventaja de las centrales nucleares son sus largos periodos de vida útil, con los que consiguen más que de sobra amortizar su fuerte inversión inicial.

Cierto, esos 35.000 millones de € de coste estimado de la central nuclear Hinkley Point C. daría para construir muchos miles de MW de potencia instalada en ciclos combinados, aunque ¿50.000 MW? Está diciendo que una planta de 1000 MW de ciclo combinado costaría 700 millones de €. Eso hoy en día me parece demasiado ajustado esa inversión.

Por otra parte, el artículo tampoco tiene en cuenta que la vida útil de una central de ciclo combinado suele ser de 30 años frente a los 60 de los nuevos reactores. Al igual que tampoco tiene en cuenta que el factor de carga de un ciclo combinado difícilmente supere un 60%, mientras que la nuclear llega a valores del 90%

----------

Jonasino (19-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

No se confunda sr. Velasco. Los precios no tienen por qué ser los costes de generación.

----------


## Jonasino

> La respuesta al titulo en mi opinión es clara, .....no.
> 
>  Hinkley Point C, de solo 3.200 MW de potencia costará lo mismo que 50.000 MW nuevos de ciclos combinados." 
> Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/pu...os-combinados/


Permiteme que lo dude termopar. Esas cifras no están calculadas sobre los mismos parámetros en uno y otro caso.
 ¿Y los miles y miles de toneladas de CO2 que una central de ciclo combinado regala a la atmósfera durante su vida util?
Además cuando todos los paises se vayan tomando en serio el Protocolo de Kyoto, los que tengan un respaldo nuclear suficiente dentro de su mix energético estarán en mucha mejor posición en el toma y daca del intercambio o compra-venta de derechos de emisión.

----------


## termopar

Pues dependerá en cadacaso. Lo que está claro es que del carbón al gas se eliminan muchos ceros de las toneladas emitidas. Y la nuclear tiene otros grandes problemas fuera de lo que es el CO2...y costes que tarde o temprano tendrán que sumarse a la factura. El último accidente grave, Fukushima, significó la quiebra de la compañía elevtrica y el pago por parte de todos los japoneses de las consecuencias, algunas de ellas, ni siquiera pueden ser valoradas. Cuantos puntos del PIB, bolsa, etc se perdieron por el accidente? Eso se paga vía impuestos, factura eléctrica, deudas y oportunidades de inversión y negocio, casi nada.

----------

NoRegistrado (19-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que yo sepa, la factura de la custodia de una parte de los residuos nucleares de las centrales españolas que están ahora en Francia y que en el futuro estarán en el cementerio nuclear que se instale finalmente en donde corresponda, más los costes de desmantelamiento que ha generado Enresa en la cetral de Zorita, no se están imputando al coste del Mw generado con la nuclear.
 En ese aspecto de costes, todos deberían jugar con las mismas cartas.
 Como no tengo la constancia oficial, me gustaría que si estoy equivocado me lo aclaraseis.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que yo sepa, *la factura de la custodia de una parte de los residuos nucleares* de las centrales españolas que están ahora en Francia y que en el futuro estarán en el cementerio nuclear que se instale finalmente en donde corresponda, *más los costes de desmantelamiento* que ha generado Enresa en la cetral de Zorita, *no se están imputando al coste del Mw generado con la nuclear*.
> *En ese aspecto de costes, todos deberían jugar con las mismas cartas.*
>  Como no tengo la constancia oficial, me gustaría que si estoy equivocado me lo aclaraseis.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


A la hidráulica por ejemplo, tampoco se le imputan al precio del MWh generado los costes futuros de demoler la presa y retirada de escombros, retirada de lodos del embalse, reforestación del vaso y restauración del cauce, etc. Si se le imputaran esos costos, no habría una sola central hidroeléctrica. Imagina el coste que podría tener semejante empresa, demoler Alcántara, Valdecañas, Almendra por citar algunas, retirar cientos de Hm3 de lodos a base de excavadoras y camiones y reforestar de nuevo todo el vaso.

En cuanto al ciclo combinado o cualquier otra fuente de energía que utilice combustibles fósiles, tampoco se le imputan los costes de las consecuencias que pueden acarrear a largo plazo verter miles de toneladas de CO2, ese coste es imposible de evaluar.

Creo que a ningún tipo de generación se le imputan los costes futuros de desmantelamiento y/o tratamiento de residuos, corregidme si me equivoco.

----------

Jonasino (20-ago-2015),pablovelasco (20-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> A la hidráulica por ejemplo, tampoco se le imputan al precio del MWh generado los costes futuros de demoler la presa y retirada de escombros, retirada de lodos del embalse, reforestación del vaso y restauración del cauce, etc. Si se le imputaran esos costos, no habría una sola central hidroeléctrica. Imagina el coste que podría tener semejante empresa, demoler Alcántara, Valdecañas, Almendra por citar algunas, retirar cientos de Hm3 de lodos a base de excavadoras y camiones y reforestar de nuevo todo el vaso.
> 
> En cuanto al ciclo combinado o cualquier otra fuente de energía que utilice combustibles fósiles, tampoco se le imputan los costes de las consecuencias que pueden acarrear a largo plazo verter miles de toneladas de CO2, ese coste es imposible de evaluar.
> 
> Creo que a ningún tipo de generación se le imputan los costes futuros de desmantelamiento y/o tratamiento de residuos, corregidme si me equivoco.


Completamente de acuerdo,  y las leyes en esa dirección van. El usuario quiere ser informado en que y como se gasta cada euro propio o común. Se debe saber las consecuencias de cada gesto por que no somos pocos los que nos importa dejar un mundo mejor a la siguiente generación.  Yo ya he disfrutado lo que me ha tocado vivir, y ahora disfruto promoviendo cualquier iniciativa para que mis hijos y los del resto estén en mejor situación.  Y queda mucho trabajo por hacer. De hecho, me siento un poco fracasado porque no creo en estos momentos que se lleve la dirección y velocidad adecuada para que el entorno mejore para siguientes generaciones. Existen muchas iniciativas en esa dirección. Consumo de recursos (agua,  electricidad,  etc ) de cada producto. Análisis de ciclo de vida, etc. Y cuanto más esclarecedor sea todo mejor. Por eso me parece que cada nuevo proyecto tenga claro cuales son los aspectos no sólo socioeconómicos	, también los medioambientales. Pero que no se quede esto en palabras etéreas. Mucho trabajo por desarrollar, desde luego.

----------

NoRegistrado (20-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> A la hidráulica por ejemplo, tampoco se le imputan al precio del MWh generado los costes futuros de demoler la presa y retirada de escombros, retirada de lodos del embalse, reforestación del vaso y restauración del cauce, etc. Si se le imputaran esos costos, no habría una sola central hidroeléctrica. Imagina el coste que podría tener semejante empresa, demoler Alcántara, Valdecañas, Almendra por citar algunas, retirar cientos de Hm3 de lodos a base de excavadoras y camiones y reforestar de nuevo todo el vaso.
> 
> En cuanto al ciclo combinado o cualquier otra fuente de energía que utilice combustibles fósiles, tampoco se le imputan los costes de las consecuencias que pueden acarrear a largo plazo verter miles de toneladas de CO2, ese coste es imposible de evaluar.
> 
> Creo que a ningún tipo de generación se le imputan los costes futuros de desmantelamiento y/o tratamiento de residuos, corregidme si me equivoco.


Cierto, pero es que los costes del demantelamiento y confinación in eternum de una nuclear comparado con el de una presa es como comparar el peso de una hormiga (presa) con el de un manada de elefantes africanos con sobrepeso (nuclear)

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (20-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Completamente de acuerdo,  y las leyes en esa dirección van. El usuario quiere ser informado en que y como se gasta cada euro propio o común. Se debe saber las consecuencias de cada gesto por que no somos pocos los que nos importa dejar un mundo mejor a la siguiente generación.  Yo ya he disfrutado lo que me ha tocado vivir, y ahora disfruto promoviendo cualquier iniciativa para que mis hijos y los del resto estén en mejor situación.  Y queda mucho trabajo por hacer. De hecho, me siento un poco fracasado porque no creo en estos momentos que se lleve la dirección y velocidad adecuada para que el entorno mejore para siguientes generaciones. Existen muchas iniciativas en esa dirección. Consumo de recursos (agua,  electricidad,  etc ) de cada producto. Análisis de ciclo de vida, etc. Y cuanto más esclarecedor sea todo mejor. Por eso me parece que cada nuevo proyecto tenga claro cuales son los aspectos no sólo socioeconómicos	, también los medioambientales. Pero que no se quede esto en palabras etéreas. Mucho trabajo por desarrollar, desde luego.


Empiezo con la misma frase tuya, termopar. Totalmente de acuerdo

----------


## pablovelasco

Totalmente deacuerdo en este caso con F. Lázaro

----------


## termopar

> Cierto, pero es que los costes del demantelamiento y confinación in eternum de una nuclear comparado con el de una presa es como comparar el peso de una hormiga (presa) con el de un manada de elefantes africanos con sobrepeso (nuclear)
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Estas ponderaciones se deben hacer de forma rigurosa. Y está claro que una nuclear genera un efecto adverso en muchos aspectos. 

El primero, el hidrológico actual:
- Requiere de una fuente de agua de refrigeración, lo cual condiciona las condiciones naturales de un rio en el caso de centrales de interior, temperatura del agua estanqueidad y posibles fugas. Se requiere hacer grandes embalses. Y todo estos también son costes
- Ese rio, ya no puede estar seco en un tramo cambiando la dinámica completa del entorno mientras perdure.siempre que no haya fugas. Si hablamos de presencia de contaminación el ambiente queda deteriorado de por vida. el agua ya no puede usarse para otros usos por décadas. 
- La temperatura del rio cambia en ese tramo. Por eso, siempre se ha buscado zonas de localización de grandes rios donde se difumine más su efecto. 

Efectos ambientales:
- Gran impacto ambiental sin posibilidad de modificación en décadas. Siempre hablando sin fugas. En ese caso. Inutilización de por vida de una área muy extensa con un impacto socioeconómico enorme.
- Grandes lineas de alta tensión y de larga distancia por su alejamiento de zonas pobladas y de suministro, modificando toda la fauna avícola. Todo esto también se realiza por y para la nuclear. Con duplicidades de suministro porque una central nuclear no debe quedar sin corriente. Fuentes alternativas de suministro eléctrico también de gran potencia, etc, etc.

Podría seguir pero queda también claro que todo ello implica muchos costes derivados y de mucha entidad.

Y todo ello para rebajar la factura unos céntimos? y esto si en realidad se reduce la factura. Porque al final estamos dedicando recursos de otros apartados. De ahí la importancia de hacer un análisis completo de un proyecto de semejante envergadura. Al final a mi me queda claro que no vale la pena asumir tantos riesgos habiendo fuentes alternativas, que también tendrán sus costes pero estos serán muy inferiores a los que exige esta técnica generadora de suministro eléctrico. A mi me enseñaron de pequeño que al final lo barato suele resultar caro, y en este caso podría ser muy caro.

----------

NoRegistrado (20-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Por cierto, saliéndonos un poco del tema original, perdonar por ello, pero quisiera que alguien recordase cuando y por qué se desarrolló en gran medida la energía nuclear,.... como respuesta a la crisis del petróleo de los 70 que subió los costes energéticos enormemente. Ahora que el petróleo esta bajando por la aparición de fuentes alternativas y competitivas y no pueden hacer lobby con tanta fortaleza como antaño, creéis que va a resurgir de nuevo la nuclear? de verdad lo creéis?

----------

NoRegistrado (20-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Estas ponderaciones se deben hacer de forma rigurosa. Y está claro que una nuclear genera un efecto adverso en muchos aspectos. 
> 
> El primero, el hidráulico actual:
> - Requiere de una fuente de agua de refrigeración, lo cual condiciona las condiciones naturales de un rio en el caso de centrales de interior, temperatura del agua estanqueidad y posibles fugas. Se requiere hacer grandes embalses. Y todo estos también son costes
> - Ese rio, ya no puede estar seco en un tramo cambiando la dinámica completa del entorno mientras perdure.siempre que no haya fugas. Si hablamos de presencia de contaminación el ambiente queda deteriorado de por vida. el agua ya no puede usarse para otros usos por décadas. 
> - La temperatura del rio cambia en ese tramo. Por eso, siempre se ha buscado zonas de localización de grandes rios donde se difumine más su efecto. 
> 
> Efectos ambientales:
> - Gran impacto ambiental sin posibilidad de modificación en décadas. Siempre hablando sin fugas. En ese caso. Inutilización de por vida de una área muy extensa con un impacto socioeconómico enorme.
> ...


Pues eso, completamente de acuerdo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Qué bueno!!

Ya llegan las rebajas, y donde dije Digo ahora digo Diego. (Algunos en este foro también podrían aprender).

El propio origen de este hilo se desdice, y, como si hubiese leído este mismo, acaba de reconocer que las nuevas centrales nucleares no tienen lugar. Y vuelve a recordar a las nucleares construidas unas décadas atrás con sistemas de seguridad y construcción obsoletos. En resumen y como ya se ha comentado por aquí, las nucleares se encarecen, las renovables se abaratan.  Pero bueno, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, y muchas otras barbaridades que dice también puede enmendarlas, tiempo habrá.




> *Hinkley, la planta nuclear más cara del mundo*
> 
> No solo no cuenta con financiación suficiente, sino que el precio de la electricidad generada se sitúa entre un 30% y un 100% superior al resto de las tecnologías
> Foto: Planta nuclear de Hinkley Point. (Reuters)
> Planta nuclear de Hinkley Point. (Reuters)
> AUTOR
> DANIEL LACALLE
> 
> 20.10.2015 – 05:00 H.
> ...


Ref: http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/merc...mundo_1065545/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> (Algunos en este foro también podrían aprender).







> *- Tan grave es el error subvencionador solar alemán que ha llevado a cotas de pobreza energética jamás vista* [...]
> 
> *- Las renovables no han reducido la factura de la luz en Alemania, la han duplicado* [...]








> Y quién dijo que las energías renovables encarecían la energía eléctrica? En Alemania, no.
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...En-Alemania-no

----------


## termopar

repito..........*y muchas otras barbaridades que dice también puede enmendarlas, tiempo habrá*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por otra parte, que no me he acordado en el mensaje anterior.




> acaba de reconocer que las nuevas centrales nucleares no tienen lugar


En ninguna parte del artículo que citas se menciona eso. Lo que el Sr. Lacalle dice en su artículo es que algunos proyectos como el de Hinkley Point le parecen un ruinoso elefante blanco y que según él no es rentable a menos del doble del precio medio mayorista actual, no que las nuevas centrales nucleares no tengan lugar. Él mismo reconoce al principio del artículo cómo hace unas semanas escribió sobre la apuesta por esta tecnología (nuclear) vuelve, y de manera muy relevante, a lo largo del mundo

Eso que se lo digan a los chinos, indios, sucoreanos, o a los rusos, que se van a hartar de vender nucleares como rosquillas por medio mundo.

Nos guste o no, el futuro es la combinación de energía nuclear y energías renovables eficientes en detrimento del petróleo, carbón y gas natural.

----------

Jonasino (21-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Vamos por partes. 

No es el único caso de elefante blanco el de UK, hay varios proyectos en los países desarrollados que se han tenido que echar atrás porque no les salen las cuentas. 

Pero tienes razón al decir que el sr. Lacalle no lo comente así, ya es suficiente con tener que modular su anterior discurso como para dejarlo así de claro, faltaría más. 

También te doy la razón en que se van a construir centrales nucleares .....en países subdesarrollados o en países con industria nuclear(por interés, claro). Con las mismas garantías de seguridad que en UK? No creo. Tomarán riesgos, como los toman al reciclar las chatarras electrónicas que los occidentales desechamos, la industria química que en los países desarrollados no queremos al lado de casa o la minería contaminante que tampoco nos encontraremos al volver la esquina. Etc, etc. Bueno, en España, quizás sí, igual nos da también por volver a reabrir las nucleares, tienen tantos factores positivos y abaratarían tanto la factura eléctrica que no se como no sale la gente a la calle a pedir que se reabran.

Nota: la energía nuclear no se puede combinar con la renovable, por que es de respuesta rígida y nos guste o no, va a acabar desapareciendo como el carbón. Y si me equivoco, no se preocupe que antes que nadie me diga nada, pediré disculpas.

----------


## Jonasino

> Nos guste o no, el futuro es la combinación de energía nuclear y energías renovables eficientes en detrimento del petróleo, carbón y gas natural.


Eso es una verdad como un templo aunque algunos no quieran verlo

----------


## termopar

> Eso es una verdad como un templo aunque algunos no quieran verlo


Y eso quien lo dice? Usted tiene la verdad, pertenece a la santísima Trinidad, no?

----------


## Jonasino

> se van a construir centrales nucleares .....en países subdesarrollados





> El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) ha publicado el balance anual de la energía nuclear en todo el mundo. En su informe "Nuclear Power Reactors in the World" queda reflejado que, a finales de 2014, había 70 reactores nucleares en construcción y 96 más planificados.
> 
> De las 70 unidades nucleares en construcción, 26 están localizadas en China, 9 en Rusia y 5 en Estados Unidos y Corea del Sur respectivamente. Junto a estos países también construyen reactores Argentina, Bielorrusia, Brasil, Finlandia, Francia, India, Japón, Paquistán, Eslovaquia, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Ucrania. Del total, la mayoría -concretamente 59 reactores- son de agua a presión (PWR) y el resto de agua en ebullición (BWR), reactores de agua pesada o reactores reproductores rápidos.
> 
> Todos estos datos están disponibles en el portal del OIEA "Power Reactor Information System (PRIS)". Se trata de una valiosa fuente de datos sobre centrales nucleares en el mundo, potencia, año de construcción o de conexión a la red, reactores en construcción, en desmantelamiento etc., entre otras muchas cifras. Concretamente, los últimos datos del OIEA recogen que en el mundo hay 438 reactores y 67 unidades más en construcción.


Llamar paises subdesarrollados a EEUU, Finlandia, Francia o Japón me parece un poco fuerte ¿no?




> la energía nuclear no se puede combinar con la renovable


Venga ya....

----------


## termopar

De todos esos países, salvo Finlandia, todos tienen industria nuclear. Y lea lo que pasa en Finlandia:




> *El proyecto de la flamante central nuclear de Olkiluoto en Finlandia se retrasa aún más
> *
> No se podrá poner en servicio hasta en 2018
> El coste se ha duplicado respecto al presupuesto
>  Fue aprobada en 2002 y las obras comenzaron en 2005
> 
> A vueltas con Garoña
> 
> Iba a ser el mejor exponente de una nueva generación de plantas nucleares: pequeña, segura y potente. De momento, la central de Olkiluoto sólo sirve como ejemplo de lujo para quienes señalan que esta fuente de energía ya ha quedado obsoleta, y es un despilfarro incluso si no se tiene en cuenta lo que cuesta almacenar sus residuos.
> ...


referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...a-aun-mas.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con respecto a Olkiluoto 3, no te preocupes termopar, que se amortizará más que de sobra. La producción estimada de Olkiluoto 3 durante su vida útil (60 años), si no ocurre nada extraño debería ser sobre unos 700.000 GWh, 50.000 arriba o abajo según el factor de carga, pero más o menos en ese rango. Si traducimos eso a dinero... Jesús €€€€€€

¿La energía nuclear una fuente obsoleta? Está en constante investigación y desarrollo. Todavía tiene un enorme potencial por delante.

*- Advanced Nuclear Power Reactors
- Generation IV Nuclear Reactors*




> Nota: la energía nuclear no se puede combinar con la renovable, por que es de respuesta rígida y nos guste o no


¿Cómo que no se pueden combinar? ¿Y qué es lo que hacemos sino nosotros?

----------


## termopar

La energía nuclear, por sí sola, no se puede equilibrar con la renovable. Para equilibrar los continuos cambios de la demanda y de las renovables se requiere de una generación que actúe con respuesta rápida. Es decir hidroeléctrica y a falta de agua, ciclo combinado. Más lento es el carbón y mucho más, la nuclear.
La nuclear, la usamos en España para generar la base eléctrica bastante por debajo de mínimos. En Francia pueden tener más cantidad de nuclear porque a una mala la exportan a uk, Alemania, Italia, bélgica, etc.  Requiere una fuerte interconexión. España, eléctricamente es una isla junto a Portugal.

Y sobre la rentabilidad en Finlandia. No es tan simple ni se generan tantos €€€€€, como los €€€€€€€€€ que cuesta construirla, mantenerla, desmontarla y almacenar los residuos

----------


## termopar

Volverá la energía nuclear???? volvamos con el tema:




> *La rentabilidad de la energía nuclear empeora*
> 
>  Las duras lecciones impartidas por la catástrofe de la central nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi son más claras con cada nuevo informe que se hace público.
> 
> Uno de los más recientes, a cargo de Jacopo Buongiorno, profesor de ingeniería energética en el Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts (MIT), y otros ocho expertos de esa institución, enumera las cosas que no deberían haberse hecho al diseñar y construir esa central. Por otra parte, el propio Buongiorno hace referencia a la dificultad en obtener información sobre lo sucedido en dicha central y en sus alrededores. “Una gran cantidad de información que no estaba disponible cuando empezamos, ahora sí lo está. Sin embargo, hay áreas importantes sobre las que no existe información todavía”.
> 
> Buongiorno subraya que durante los primeros días del accidente hubo tres demoras importantes que aún no han sido explicadas de manera satisfactoria: la tardanza en la activación de algunas válvulas cruciales para la seguridad, el retraso en comenzar a inyectar agua en los núcleos de los reactores, y la demora en liberar gas acumulado en los edificios de contención. "No están claras las causas de dichos retrasos", enfatiza Buongiorno.
> 
> Sí está claro que unas cuantas cosas se hicieron mal, ya en el propio diseño de la central nuclear, y el equipo de Buongiorno plantea las opciones que deberían haber sido escogidas al trazar los planos de dicha central.
> ...


Referencia: http://noticiasdelaciencia.com/not/2...clear-empeora/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buongiorno subraya que durante los primeros días del accidente hubo tres demoras importantes que aún no han sido explicadas de manera satisfactoria: la tardanza en la activación de algunas válvulas cruciales para la seguridad, el retraso en comenzar a inyectar agua en los núcleos de los reactores, y la demora en liberar gas acumulado en los edificios de contención. "No están claras las causas de dichos retrasos", enfatiza Buongiorno.
> 
> Sí está claro que unas cuantas cosas se hicieron mal, ya en el propio diseño de la central nuclear, y el equipo de Buongiorno plantea las opciones que deberían haber sido escogidas al trazar los planos de dicha central.
> 
> Los generadores de reserva para emergencias, necesarios para mantener los sistemas en funcionamiento cuando se corta el suministro externo de energía como sucedió en este caso, deberían haber estado bien separados: Uno situado en una ubicación elevada para protegerlo de las inundaciones, y el otro instalado bien abajo para protegerlo de riesgos tales como un accidente aéreo. Estos generadores también deberían haber estado alojados en compartimientos estancos, como ya lo están en muchas centrales nucleares de Estados Unidos.
> 
> El espacio entre los edificios de los reactores no puede ser tan pequeño. Debería haber sido mayor. Por ejemplo, se les habría podido separar más intercalando entre ellos las áreas de aparcamientos para vehículos, y los edificios auxiliares. Sistemas tales como los conductos de ventilación deberían haber estado también separados, para evitar una propagación con efecto dominó de los problemas de un reactor hacia el otro. Al parecer, en la catástrofe de Fukushima Daiichi, el hidrógeno que salió del edificio del reactor 3 llegó al de la unidad 4 a través del sistema de ventilación, causando una explosión allí.
> 
> Y, por supuesto, lo más obvio: No debería haberse construido una central nuclear junto al mar y en una zona de gran actividad sísmica.


Es evidente que se cometió un gran error al situar el complejo nuclear junto a la costa, en uno de los países más activos en lo que a sismicidad se refiere, y con el consiguiente riesgo de tsunamis infravalorando los riesgos. La central sí aguantó ese salvaje terremoto, pero el muro de protección que tenía contra tsunamis era claramente insuficiente, no llegaba ni a 6 metros de altura según se cita en muchos informes.

En cuanto al accidente en sí, está suficientemente documentado. Según el informe que publicó la IAEA el terremoto inutilizó las líneas eléctricas y el tsunami arrasó los generadores, dejando la central a oscuras. Sólo tenían a mano las baterías, y con eso, poco pudieron hacer. Las bombas dejaron de funcionar, el ECCS no funcionaba y sin refrigeración en los reactores, LOCA de libro y adiós reactor. Con respecto a la tardanza en abrir las válvulas para liberar presión, inyectar agua al reactor, imagino que los pobres técnicos que estaban allí pasando las de caín hicieron lo que pudieron poniendo en peligro sus vidas. El reactor no se puede abrir como si fuese un _tupperware_, echarle un poco de agua con una manguera y ya está, arreglado.




> Ahora están bien claros los errores que se cometieron, pero poner en práctica* las lecciones aprendidas de este accidente y las que aún falta por aprender, puede llevar años*, tal como advierte Buongiorno. "Nos tomó 20 años absorber por completo las enseñanzas de la central de Three Mile Island".


Depende por donde se mire. Con respecto a situar una central nuclear infravalorando el riesgo de tsunamis o inundaciones, sí, evidentemente.

Pero en lo que se refiere a seguridad en el diseño del reactor, no hace falta tantos años. Dos días antes del accidente de Fukushima (que ya también es curiosa la coincidencia), la NRC aprobó el diseño final del ESBWR de GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy, un reactor avanzado de GIII+ con innumerables mejoras basado en el mismo tipo de reactor que Fukushima. Con éste nuevo reactor, el accidente de Fukushima se habría evitado... el reactor permanecería en estado seguro y estable en caso de accidente durante 72 horas, sin necesidad de generadores diésel, se autorefrigera por sí solo sin necesidad de intervención humana y sin energía eléctrica mediante un sistema por gravedad. De tecnología obsoleta, poco:







> La energía solar y la eólica avanzan a pasos agigantados en desarrollo tecnológico y en cuota de mercado. Su agresiva expansión contrasta claramente con la situación estancada o de retroceso que vive la energía nuclear en muchos países, incluyendo su cuna, Estados Unidos, la primera nación del mundo que tuvo una central nuclear.


Agresiva expansión, mientras había subvención. Desde que se cerró el grifo, se acabó el negocio de las renovables. Si nos fijamos en las cotizaciones en bolsa de las principales empresas relacionadas con la energía renovable se puede ver que se han desplomado de forma descomunal en los últimos años. Caso llamativo el de Gamesa, sus acciones perdieron casi el 100% de su valor, de casi 34 € en 2008 a poco más de 1 € por acción en 2012. Ahora se ha recuperado un poco, pero ni de lejos llega a aquellos niveles, en cuanto se acabó el grifo, se acabó la fiesta.




> Y esto nos lleva a lo que muchos críticos de las centrales nucleares señalan como su Talón de Aquiles: su coste económico. La seguridad es cara. Y cuanto más segura deba ser una central nuclear, más cara será la electricidad que genere, hasta llegar al punto, acaso ya alcanzado, en que, simplemente, ya no sea rentable construirlas


Es evidente que construir una central nuclear suponge una enorme inversión inicial. Sus costes sus elevados gracias a las numerosas mejoras introducidas en cuanto a seguridad, pero no sólo por eso, sino porque los nuevos reactores tienen casi el doble de potencia que sus antecesores, mayor rendimiento y una vida útil mucho más larga. Pero la realidad es que los nuevos reactores de GIII+ son más baratos que sus antecesores de GII en relación coste/MWe. Y sí, siguen siendo bastante rentables... sólo hay que ver la cantidad de energía generada durante toda su vida útil y convertirla a dinero, eso sin tener en cuenta la inflacción del precio de la energía durante toda su vida útil, con lo cuál la rentabilidad sería aún mayor. Dudo que en China, India, Francia, EEUU, Rusia, Corea del Sur, etc, sean tan tontos de llenar sus países de nucleares, si no fuesen rentables. En los Emiratos Árabes, pese a que tienen sol, petróleo y gas para dar y regalar, están construyendo 4 reactores nada más y nada menos...

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Es evidente que se cometió un gran error.....


Eso es lo primero que hay que hacer. Reconocer que se cometen errores....y muchos. Pero claro, el porcentaje de error en las nucleares no era el 0,00000000001%?, no está todo "garantizado" para que no ocurran accidentes nucleares? Y ahora quién es el gallito que se atreve a decir que no volverá a ocurrir un nuevo accidente nuclear?




> En cuanto al accidente en sí, está suficientemente documentado.


ERROR, el especialista internacional lo deja claro, esto hay que investigarlo y volverlo a investigar y más y más. Los anteriores accidentes los estudiaron por años y años y seguirán apareciendo datos que exigirán mas modificaciones y comprobaciones, lo que aumentarán los costes aun más. Pero si apenas han podido siquiera introducir un robot en el interior (por que se rompen) para saber el destrozo causado.




> Según el informe que publicó la IAEA el terremoto *inutilizó las líneas eléctricas* y el tsunami *arrasó los generadores*, dejando la central a oscuras. *Sólo tenían a mano las baterías*, y con eso, poco pudieron hacer. *Las bombas dejaron de funcionar*, *el ECCS no funcionaba* y *sin refrigeración en los reactores*, LOCA de libro y adiós reactor.


Mire todo lo que ha escrito en negrillas.....y me quiere decir que en todos esos países con nuevas centrales nucleares puede ocurrir todo eso? la siguiente central nuclear que se construya va a garantizarme con el 0,00000000000000001% de error que no volverá a ocurrir? Buff, por favor, que no se les ocurra montar una en España.




> Con respecto a la tardanza en abrir las válvulas para liberar presión, inyectar agua al reactor, imagino que los pobres técnicos que estaban allí pasando las de caín hicieron lo que pudieron poniendo en peligro sus vidas.


Esos pobres técnicos, son los que al final dicen que son seguras al 100%. Y al final, la vida que más riesgo corre es la del resto de ciudadanía que nos creemos que por ser especialistas nucleares saben lo que hacen, tienen protocolos de seguridad, saben actuar con frialdad, etc. El ser humano, comete errores y muchos, y en estos casos donde uno se juega la vida, más aún. La seguridad escrita en los libros que garantizan los protocolos, al final, no es real.




> ...situar una central nuclear en la costa sin evaluar los riesgos,....


O sea que existen centrales nucleares en el mundo donde no se evalúan los riesgos, buff. .....Ah no, que ahora revisaran los riesgos de cada una de ellas y los modificarán para tranquilidad de los ciudadanos a coste cero. 




> Pero en lo que se refiere a seguridad en el diseño del reactor, no hace falta tantos años........ Con éste nuevo reactor, el accidente de Fukushima se habría evitado...


Perfecto, me lo creo a pies juntillas, ya no habrá más accidentes nucleares. De nuevo, vuelvo a estar tranquilo.




> ...sino porque los nuevos reactores tienen casi el doble de potencia que sus antecesores,


Así, así me quedo más tranquilo, el doble de potencia, que si desfallece por algún lado, el petardazo será de escándalo.


....Y por favor, no me ponga como ejemplo los Emiratos Arabes, no creo que tenga que explicarlo, no?

----------

NoRegistrado (23-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *O sea que existen centrales nucleares en el mundo donde no se evalúan los riesgos, buff*. .....Ah no, que ahora revisaran los riesgos de cada una de ellas y los modificarán para tranquilidad de los ciudadanos a coste cero.


Me refería a situar una central nuclear infravalorando algunos riesgos. No que se construyan centrales nucleares al libre albedrío sin evaluar riesgos.

Es evidente que TEPCO infravaloró el riesgo de tsunamis en el emplazamiento de Fukushima. Situar una central nuclear en la costa este de la isla de Honshū, sobre una de las zonas sísmicas más activas del mundo, propensa a que se produzcan tsunamis de gran poder destructivo debido a los violentos terremotos que pueden ocurrir en la zona sin una protección adecuada fue un grave error. Gráfico del tsunami, edificios de la central y muro de protección:





Fuente: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukush...i_hight%29.PNG

En el caso de Vandellós II, por compararlo con Fukushima, según el informe del CSN sobre las pruebas de resistencia se dice lo siguiente:




> https://www.csn.es/images/stories/ac...orme_final.pdf
> 
> Los sucesos considerados en el diseño de la central nuclear Vandellós II que pueden dar lugar a inundaciones en el emplazamiento son los siguientes: precipitación local intensa, avenida máxima probable (AMP) en corrientes y barrancos, oleaje y sobreelevación del nivel del mar, maremoto en el Mediterráneo y elevación del nivel en aguas subterráneas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> La metodología empleada en la determinación de la ola de diseño conduce a un máximo de 5,6 m y, teniendo en cuenta la ubicación del sistema de salvaguardias tecnológicas como sumidero de calor, *la altura de la ola requerida para que un potencial tsunami pudiera afectar a la instalación tendría que superar los 23,25 m, lo que no se considera creíble en el emplazamiento.*





> Eso es lo primero que hay que hacer. Reconocer que se cometen errores....y muchos. Pero claro, el porcentaje de error en las nucleares no era el 0,00000000001%?, no está todo "garantizado" para que no ocurran accidentes nucleares? Y ahora quién es el gallito que se atreve a decir que no volverá a ocurrir un nuevo accidente nuclear?
> 
> Perfecto, me lo creo a pies juntillas, ya no habrá más accidentes nucleares. De nuevo, vuelvo a estar tranquilo.


Nadie puede asegurar eso. Al igual que nadie puede asegurar que no volverá a romperse ninguna presa. Y no por eso se han dejado de construir presas. Al contrario, lo que se ha hecho ha sido mejorar y mucho la seguridad en las mismas, aprender de los errores cometidos, de los accidentes que se han producido a lo largo de la historia, mejoras en los materiales, en los estudios previos, en formación del personal, en todo.

Con los reactores, lo mismo. Las nuevos reactores son mucho más seguros que sus predecesores. ¿Eso los hace indestructibles? Por desgracia, no.

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hay una diferencia enorme entre que se produzca la rotura de una presa y un accidente nuclear.
Al igual que la hay entre que un barrendero (con todos los respetos) se equivoque y barra con la escoba al revés y un cirujano que se equivoque en un trasplante de corazón y lo ponga al revés. Valga éste caso tan exagerado.

 Creo que es evidente.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (23-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Hoy es un tsunami, mañana será un huracán o un pequeño asteroide lo que no estaba previsto y si no, una infección contagiosa tipo ébola que afecte al local o locales desde donde se controla la central, o un chalado(s) que quieran pasar a la historia, terroristas con mil y una forma inimaginables de hacer el mal.....da igual, al final, la central nuclear es un peligro letal para la vida allí donde se coloque, y por mucho que se crea que está todo controlado no lo está.
Y qué haya gente que encima crea que es más barato y por eso se deban hacer. Es para reírse. En Italia, no tienen centrales nucleares desde lo de Chernóbil. Ahora compare el precio de la factura eléctrica de un italiano con la de un español. Si a mí me pregunta que por no tener nucleares paso de pagar 100 euros al mes, debo pagar 102, por poner un ejemplo, yo lo tendría clarisimo. Y el estado italiano no tendrá que enfrentarse a lo que el estado nipón debe afrontar en estos momentos que es mucho, muchisimo más que 2 euros por habitante, ni tendrá que enterrar sustancias radiactivas eternamente en un nicho a prueba de todo, de nuevo,  como una central nuclear o más.

----------

NoRegistrado (23-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

FE de ERRORES: Disculpadme pero en el anterior mensaje he cometido un error, pensando que la factura eléctrica italiana, al no tener energía nuclear y tener mucha más energía fotovoltaica que España (18,3 GW frente a 5,3 GW), su factura sería mayor que la española. 

El precio en Italia ha ido disminuyendo en la última década conforme se introducía más renovable (principalmente fotovoltaica) en el sector entre otros factores. Ver gráficas:




Pues los últimos datos indican que no es así y la factura eléctrica italiana es menor que la española:




> *El precio de la luz subió en España el doble que en la UE durante la crisis*
> El recibo se encareció un 52% desde 2008 por el aumento de las cargas públicas
> Llega el nuevo recibo de la luz para más de cinco millones de clientes
> RAMÓN MUÑOZ Madrid 21 OCT 2015 - 09:16 CEST
> 
> 
> El precio de la luz que pagan los hogares españoles aumentó un 52% durante la crisis económica, un incremento que duplica al de la media de la Unión Europea en ese mismo periodo, y que *ha situado a España como el cuarto país europeo con el recibo de la electricidad más caro, solo por detrás de Dinamarca, Alemania e Irlanda.
> *
> Entre el segundo semestre de 2008 y el mismo periodo de 2014, el coste de la electricidad aumentó en España 81 euros por megavatio-hora, el doble que los 42 euros/MWh de subida media en el resto de la UE, y por encima de países de nuestro entorno como Francia (46%), Alemania (35%), Reino Unido (26%) e Italia (5%). España ha pasado así del puesto 12 que ocupaba en 2008 al cuarto con el recibo de la luz más elevado, con un precio  en el segundo semestre de 2014 (lo más actual a lo que llega el informe) de 237 euros/MWh, frente a los 156 euros/MWh que costaba en 2008.
> ...


referencia: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...82_202731.html

----------

NoRegistrado (23-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Así, así me quedo más tranquilo, el doble de potencia, que si desfallece por algún lado, el petardazo será de escándalo.


¿Relación potencia/riesgo en nuclear? Por favor, para nada. El posible riesgo nuclear no tiene nada que ver con la potencia de la instalación. Una equivocación de un radiologo en el manejo de determinados isótopos puede tener mas riesgo que la operación de un reactor durante varios años.

----------


## termopar

> ¿Relación potencia/riesgo en nuclear? Por favor, para nada. El posible riesgo nuclear no tiene nada que ver con la potencia de la instalación. Una equivocación de un radiologo en el manejo de determinados isótopos puede tener mas riesgo que la operación de un reactor durante varios años.


A esto, me imagino que no querrá que le responda en serio. No quiero ofenderle, pero no puedo más que tomármelo a broma.

----------


## Jonasino

> A esto, me imagino que no querrá que le responda en serio. No quiero ofenderle, pero no puedo más que tomármelo a broma.


Me encantan las personas con sentido del humor.
Asi que dejaremos claro que en las nucleares el tamaño si importa....

----------


## termopar

> .....da igual, al final, la central nuclear es un peligro letal para la vida allí donde se coloque, y por mucho que se crea que está todo controlado no lo está.


 a lo siguiente me refería, más claro agua




> *Descontrol de incendios en la central nuclear de Almaraz*
> 
> El CSN propone un expediente sancionador por falsificar los controles contra el fuego
> Veintitrés bomberos han sido despedidos por no hacer las rondas de vigilancia
> 
> 
> Durante dos meses —entre el 20 de diciembre de 2014 y el 19 de febrero de este año— la central nuclear de Almaraz, ubicada en el municipio cacereño del mismo nombre, vivió un verdadero descontrol en la gestión de las medidas contraincendios. Un grupo de 23 bomberos, pertenecientes a una contrata externa, falsificó las hojas de control para simular que habían realizado las rondas de seguridad obligatorias por las instalaciones aunque no las habían hecho.
> 
> Esta práctica, que bien podía haberla urdido Homer Simpson —protagonista de la popular serie de animación y que trabaja en una central nuclear—, ha motivado el despido de esas 23 personas. Además, el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) acaba de proponer al Gobierno que abra un expediente sancionador a esta central, que comenzó a operar en 1983 y es propiedad de Iberdrola (53%), Endesa (36%) y Gas Natural (11%).
> ...


referencia: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...93_298035.html

----------

NoRegistrado (30-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con todo el respeto... el titular de la noticia tiene lo suyo: *Descontrol de incendios en la central nuclear de Almaraz*. 

Cualquiera que lo lea pensará que Almaraz está en llamas a diario. Sensacionalismo en estado puro 

Irregularidades y negligencias se cometen muchas por desgracia, en todos los trabajos, y que diga que es mentira, miente. Bien por iniciativa de algunos trabajadores, o bien por orden de sus superiores. En el caso que nos ocupa, y por el tipo de infraestructura que es, una instalación crítica, la irregularidad es muy grave, y por tanto espero que los culpables, los trabajadores por hacerlo, los jefes por ordenarlo o permitirlo, quien sea, sea sancionado de forma ejemplar para que no se repita. En una central nuclear no se puede jugar.

Por poner otros ejemplos, en presas también se cometen muchas irregularidades, algunas muy graves, revisiones sin hacer, órganos de desagüe que no funcionan por falta de mantenimiento, averías en los equipos mecánicos/eléctricos sin arreglar, falta o fallos de los sistemas de alimentación eléctrica de emergencia, etc.

----------

Jonasino (31-oct-2015),perdiguera (30-oct-2015),sergi1907 (30-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

El titular lleva a confusión, no cabe duda. Pero la referencia no la he traído por eso ni por los comentarios más o menos periodísticos. 

El principal problema que tienen las centrales nucleares son las consecuencias de un error o cadena de errores que no son comparables con ninguna otra instalación. Repito de nuevo, las consecuencias son letales.
Se introducirán niveles de seguridad tan altos tantos como se quiera pero siempre imperfectos. Por muchos controles, protocolos y planes que se dispongan. 

Tres centrales nucleares han caído. De EEUU,  URSS y Japón. Las principales potencias económicas o militares del siglo XX. Será por falta de medios o tecnología. 
Y ahora China, India, Turquía,  etc tendrán las suyas....cometerán los mismos errores que las primeras?
Si. A nivel económico porque ya no tienen tanto margen como antaño. Acaso rebajando niveles de seguridad?
Y segundo a nivel de seguridad, la estadística lo mostrará. De momento, cada 20 años, error de consecuencias catastróficas.

----------

NoRegistrado (31-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El principal problema que tienen las centrales nucleares son las consecuencias de un error o cadena de errores que no son comparables con ninguna otra instalación. Repito de nuevo, las consecuencias son letales.
> Se introducirán niveles de seguridad tan altos tantos como se quiera pero siempre imperfectos. Por muchos controles, protocolos y planes que se dispongan.


No cabe duda que las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear con liberación de material radiactivo tiene consecuencias muy graves, y que por muchos sistemas de seguridad que se incorporen en una central nuclear nunca serán suficientes para tener respuesta total ante cualquier evento crítico.




> Tres centrales nucleares han caído. De EEUU,  URSS y Japón. Las principales potencias económicas o militares del siglo XX. Será por falta de medios o tecnología. 
> Y ahora China, India, Turquía,  etc tendrán las suyas....cometerán los mismos errores que las primeras?
> Si. A nivel económico porque ya no tienen tanto margen como antaño. Acaso rebajando niveles de seguridad?
> Y segundo a nivel de seguridad, la estadística lo mostrará. De momento, cada 20 años, error de consecuencias catastróficas


Todos esos accidentes graves se han producido con tecnología nuclear antigua, de los años 60/70. Hoy en día los reactores más avanzados son de los años 2000. Los avances de esos reactores es tremenda, en funcionamiento, sistemas de seguridad, etc. Por lo que rebajando los niveles de seguridad lo dudo. No es lo mismo un Renault 5 con un coche con airbags, dirección asistida, ABS, control de tracción, etc.

Por otra parte, aunque siempre se citan esos 3, el accidente de Three Mile Island ni por asomo se parece en consecuencias a los de Chernobyl y Fukushima. Hubo una fusión parcial del núcleo y la radiación liberada ni de lejos es comparada con lo que se liberó en Chernobyl. En TMI se estima que se liberaron 93 PBq. En Chernobyl ni se sabe... se dice que unos 5.000 PBq. La diferencia es atroz.

----------


## termopar

Todas nuestras centrales son con tecnología antigua y si no han prescrito en su ciclo de producción previsto, poco les faltará. Por qué jugársela extendiendo su generación? 

Usando su símil, tenemos varios Renault 5. Los mantenemos hasta que revienten?

Mi opinión: habiendo sobrecapacidad de generación y otras tecnologías competitivas, cuando caduque cada una de ellas, se cierra, como estaba previsto.  Sin cargas económicas y liberándonos de un peso en cuanto a seguridad y tranquilidad. Es el mejor momento para hacerlo.

----------

NoRegistrado (31-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todas nuestras centrales son con tecnología antigua y si no han prescrito en su ciclo de producción previsto, poco les faltará. Por qué jugársela extendiendo su generación? 
> 
> Usando su símil, tenemos varios Renault 5. Los mantenemos hasta que revienten?
> 
> Mi opinión: habiendo sobrecapacidad de generación y otras tecnologías competitivas, cuando caduque cada una de ellas, se cierra, como estaba previsto.  Sin cargas económicas y liberándonos de un peso en cuanto a seguridad y tranquilidad. Es el mejor momento para hacerlo.


Todavía no han cumplido su ciclo de vida útil, a algunas todavía les queda bastante, 10-15 años aproximadamente. En eso estoy de acuerdo, cuando lleguen al final de su vida útil deben cerrarse y no alargar más su operación más allá de 2025-2030 según cada reactor. Aunque en algunos países la política existente es de alargar hasta 60 años la operación de los reactores de II generación, caso de EEUU, yo personalmente no estoy a favor de alargar tanto.

Eso sí, debería empezar a planificarse cuanto antes la construcción de una nueva tanda de reactores que estuvieran listos en la década de 2030, para esa fecha no quedará ninguno de los reactores actuales en operación, las centrales de carbón espero que hayan dicho adiós de una vez, y de las de ciclo combinado actuales pocas quedarán. Y además, para no dejar en la calle a muchos miles de personas que trabajan en el sector nuclear. En ese sector trabaja mucha gente muy cualificada con gran preparación a sus espaldas, no debemos permitir perder todo ese conocimiento y dejar que todos esos técnicos emigren al extranjero.

Yo, desde luego no me la jugaría al todo con las renovables, es una temeridad. 1/3 nuclear y el resto a rellenar con solar caundo sea eficiente, eólica e hidráulica, fluyente y reversible y ciclos combinados como apoyo en casos de gran demanda. Necesitamos la nuclear, energía de base, dará estabilidad a la red, producirá energía barata, 24 horas, etc.

----------

Jonasino (31-oct-2015),perdiguera (31-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

No es tanta temeridad. Hay países de primer orden que no usan la energía nuclear y no sufren. 
Pero el renacimiento de la nuclear en España?....  Bueno,  soñar es gratuito. Lo malo que algunos nos parecería una pesadilla y no está mal como broma de halloween

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No es tanta temeridad.


Yo creo que sí, es una temeridad jugártelo todo a las renovables. Mientras los días tengan sus noches, mientras la solar sean tan poco eficiente, mientras la presencia y velocidad del viento sea variable, mientras no cambie la dinámica variable de borrascas y anticiclones, inundaciones y sequías, mientras que una bomba siga consumiendo más energía en elevar agua que la que genera en modo turbina, las energías convencionales seguirán siendo necesarias para darle estabilidad a la red y asegurar la producción.

Los experimentos 100% renovables sólo son aplicables en territorios muy pequeños o islas donde se den características geográficas y meteorológicas muy especiales, y en muchos casos ni aun así, lo de _Isla de El Hierro 100% renovable_ es un bulo como una catedral que queda muy bien como propaganda para grupos ecologistas, pero ahora mismo se puede ver en la gráfica de REE cómo en El Hierro la mitad de la energía la están produciendo motores diésel, que de renovables, tienen más bien poco.






> Pero el renacimiento de la nuclear en España?....  Bueno,  soñar es gratuito. Lo malo que algunos nos parecería una pesadilla y no está mal como broma de halloween


Lo he dicho ya antes. Las renovables no podrán hacer frente en un futuro al 100% de la demanda eléctrica. 

Y entre quemar carbón, petróleo, gas natural o pastillas de uranio, prefiero lo último por muchas razones.




> Hay países de primer orden que no usan la energía nuclear y no sufren.


Quemando combustibles fósiles soltando CO2 a lo bestia, como Italia...

----------


## termopar

Yo no he hablado en ningún momento de 100% renovables sin más. Nadie ha hecho eso. No desvies el argumento. *Sólo he comentado el eliminar las nucleares.* 

 Como tampoco puede ser, nucleares con renovables únicamente. Eso sería otra barbaridad desde el punto de vista de seguridad de suministro. 

Hace falta energía de respaldo o desarrollo de almacenamiento de energía, y es en esto último por donde sería más optimista y se eliminaría el consumo de co2.

Por favor, entiendo que hablamos de cosas serias.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-nov-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

No pretendo desviar el tema, te había entendido mal... pensé que con lo de _no es tanta temeridad_ te referías a ésto: 




> Yo, desde luego no me la jugaría al todo (100%) con las renovables, es una temeridad [...]


Yo sí que creo en la combinación de energía nuclear con renovables, de hecho ahora mismo ya se combinan ambas dos. Me parece lo más razonable en un futuro, que las centrales nucleares sean la energía de base, 24 horas, que garanticen un mínimo de suministro eléctrico en horas de poca producción del resto de tecnologías, sobre todo de noche, que le de estabilidad a la red eléctrica, sea barata y no emita CO2. El resto de la demanda, se rellenaría según las tecnologías renovables disponibles en ese hora del día: hidráulica fluyente, solar, eólica, centrales hidroeléctricas reversibles, etc.

Cuando haya exceso de producción entre las nucleares y las renovables, que se utilice para bombear el agua de las centrales reversibles.

----------


## termopar

Dime un solo caso de gestión de red de un país ( no estamos hablando de casos locales) donde se trabaje únicamente con nucleares y renovables. Más aún con un ratio de 1/3. Te diré la respuesta. No lo encontrarás.

Y te diré la razón, la energía nuclear es fija y si en cualquier momento ocurre.....un gran accidente eléctrico, una variación no esperada de demanda o generación, etc...no puede modificar su producción, es más, se puede potenciar un accidente nuclear si por alguna razón los medios auxiliares de la central no pueden actuar (caso accidente de fukushima )
Y las renovables tampoco la pueden sustituir, como tu dices, no se pueden acomodar a la demanda completamente. Ninguna de las dos. Es una situación de riesgo de suministro. 

Los dos tipos de generaciones necesitan respaldo. Una por exceso de aleatoriedad, y la otra por exceso de rigidez ante la variación, si bien cada vez menos, ya que por esta razón se están impulsando desde los gobiernos la interconectividad entre territorios o paises o el almacenamiento de energía.
La solución que propones no es posible, sin otro apoyo de respaldo.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Hay dos cosas en este tema que no termino de entender, termopar, y te agradecería que me las aclararas:
Primera: ¿Cual sería tu distribución ideal de las fuentes de producción de energía eléctrica? ?Que % para cada una?
Segunda: Si el intercambio internacional no está aún conseguido ¿cómo almacenarias el exceso de producción para poder utilixarlo luego?
Gracias de antemano por la contestación, me gusta aclarar posturas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Dime un solo caso de gestión de red de un país ( no estamos hablando de casos locales) donde se trabaje únicamente con nucleares y renovables. Más aún con un ratio de 1/3. Te diré la respuesta. No lo encontrarás.


Pues no me ha costado mucho encontrarlo. Suecia, con datos de 2012, un 97,5% de su energía se produce mediante energía nuclear y renovables, más concretamente, un 59% con renovables y un 38,5% de energía nuclear. Por encima incluso del ratio 1/3 nuclear del que yo hablaba para nuestro país en un futuro.

Suiza, también con datos de 2012: 59,4% de renovables y 37,3% nuclear. El 96,7% de su producción total...

Canadá, sin llegar a esas cifras, también es otro país que apuesta por ese modelo, ya está casi en un 80% entre ambas y cada vez se acerca más, aumentando la cuota de renovables y de energía nuclear en detrimento de las fósiles. Tiene proyectados otros 2 reactores en Darlington, y proyectos renovables, aún más.

Finlandia es otro que también lleva ese camino. Y cada vez más países tenderán hacia ese modelo en un futuro. No me cabe ninguna nuda.

http://wdi.worldbank.org/table/3.7

----------

Jonasino (02-nov-2015),perdiguera (01-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Claro. Similares al tipo de renovables que hay en los paises del sur. Seria aplicable a España? Todos estos países se basan en hidráulica e hidráulica reversible junto a unas buenas interconexiones. Evidentemente, una hidráulica o eólica en Suecia es mucho más estable en cuanto a producción que en los países del sur, no tendrán sequías y los embalses apenas para un solo uso, generación eléctrica . La hidráulica reversible, es a su vez almacenador de energía controlable en el día a día y por tanto cumplen con las condiciones a añadir para que puedan funcionar: almacenamiento de energía e interconexión. De ningún otro modo se podría hacer. Debería haber aclarado que me refería a características similares al sistema español en cuanto a insularidad y climatología para que pueda ser aplicado. Disculpen

----------

NoRegistrado (01-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Hay dos cosas en este tema que no termino de entender, termopar, y te agradecería que me las aclararas:
> Primera: ¿Cual sería tu distribución ideal de las fuentes de producción de energía eléctrica? ?Que % para cada una?
> Segunda: Si el intercambio internacional no está aún conseguido ¿cómo almacenarias el exceso de producción para poder utilixarlo luego?
> Gracias de antemano por la contestación, me gusta aclarar posturas.


Ya la he comentado en alguna otra ocasión, en España renovables y gas para necesidades puntuales de momento . Y en la medida que se vaya introduciendo, distribuida renovable con baterías de regulación y muchas mejores interconexiones internacionales.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya la he comentado en alguna otra ocasión, en España renovables y gas para necesidades puntuales de momento . Y en la medida que se vaya introduciendo, distribuida renovable con baterías de regulación y muchas mejores interconexiones internacionales.


Me temo que con renovables y gas no tenemos suficiente de momento. Hay dias de invierno que ni sol ni aire (boina de contaminación en las ciudades etc)
Respecto al ciclo combinado con gas, dos problemas: No producimos gas, es caro de importar y emite CO2
Y lo de almacenar a nivel industrial con baterias, me parece que estamos a años luz de eso.
Esta es mi modesta opinión, logicamente abierta a cualquier debate.

----------


## perdiguera

Narices, cuando uno descubre no uno sino varios países donde hay algo que se dice que no encontrarás, nos salimos por la tangente.
Yo creo que la nuclear es necesaria para establecer la base de producción en algo fiable y permanente.
Los adoctrinamientos hacen perder la visión útil de las cosas.

----------


## Jonasino

Espero intrigado la respuesta antes de opinar. Tengo fë.

----------


## termopar

> Me temo que con renovables y gas no tenemos suficiente de momento. Hay dias de invierno que ni sol ni aire (boina de contaminación en las ciudades etc)
> Respecto al ciclo combinado con gas, dos problemas: No producimos gas, es caro de importar y emite CO2
> Y lo de almacenar a nivel industrial con baterias, me parece que estamos a años luz de eso.
> Esta es mi modesta opinión, logicamente abierta a cualquier debate.


Si hombre sí, claro que se puede hacer. Cuando quiera se lo explico. Ni usted va a eliminar todas las nucleares a la vez. Cuando habla de que no hay sol ni aire, se olvida de otras renovables y del gas, no?. Ya digo que hay países que no tienen nucleares y no sufren, se acuerda?
Y lo de la baterías,  me refería a la energía distribuida y eso ya existe. También se le olvida? Y lo de años luz, no le parece una exageración? 
Y uranio lo producimos? Y la tecnología nuclear, la exportamos o la importamos?
Y emitimos co2 con el gas? Si por supuesto, y? Creo que he dicho de usar el gas que emite menos que el carbón,  ya ganamos algo,...de forma puntual cuando no hubiese ni gas ni agua ni viento, no se consumiria mucho, no? Y además usariamos lo que ya tenemos, que no es poco. Y con vistas a medio plazo, sería sustituible. 
Ya me gustaría a mi que me respondiese y se disculpase tanto como yo lo hago con usted. Pero bueno. He dicho.

----------


## termopar

> Narices, cuando uno descubre no uno sino varios países donde hay algo que se dice que no encontrarás, nos salimos por la tangente.
> Yo creo que la nuclear es necesaria para establecer la base de producción en algo fiable y permanente.
> Los adoctrinamientos hacen perder la visión útil de las cosas.


Hombre, sr perdiguera. Su tiempo de respuesta ha aumentado. De esto, que habitualmente no opina sino que aplaude y saca el colmillo si puede, ahora comenta no se qué de adoctrinamiento, aclaremé a qué se refiere y le responderé gustosamente.
De lo demás,  ya he hablado en este y en otros hilos. La tangente, yo no la veo. Sin embargo sí que lo veo cuando dice que no le dirija la palabra y ahora hasta disfrute con mis comentarios. El sr. Lazaro habla de un mix para España y yo le respondo si eso lo ha visto en algún país y no se da en las mismas circunstancias,  y si de verdad cree que es posible eso para España. No  veremos el crecimiento de la nuclear y esa será la tendencia en mi modesta opinión y menos en España. Fiable, permanente?? Si quiere en su viaje por rusia también puede alargar la visitar a chernobyl y fukushima y ver lo que es fiable y lo que quedará permanente. Me abruma con tanto interés. A ver si tiene lo que hay que tener para fotografiar los núcleos de las centrales.

PD: Además si fuese tan exquisito como usted lo fue en el siguiente hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...light=alemania donde a pesar de abaratar la factura en un 2% las renovables (usted insistió que el documento indicaba una subida del 2% cuando incluía algunos costes de las nucleares). Pues le diría que ninguno de los casos expuestos por el Sr. Lázaro lo cumple porque sus mixes no son solo nuclear más renovable. Todas tienen, pequeños pero existentes porcentajes en fósiles, que eliminan de facto su ejemplaridad.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Espero intrigado la respuesta antes de opinar. Tengo fë.


Tiene fe, es domingo y ya se habrá confesado. A mi también me intriga a que respuesta se refiere.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mucha fé, pero poco propósito de enmienda...Y otros, a lo suyo, jajajaja.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (03-nov-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

No pienso que haya nada que opinar, F Lázaro lo ha dejado muy claro. Haberlos haylos, pero claro, no se aceptan equivocaciones en ese magnífico equipo coordinado.

----------


## termopar

Le voy a satisfacer plenamente. *Sr perdiguera,  tiene usted toda la razón,*  enmárquelo y recuérdemelo cada día de mi existencia.
Si a mí me gusta hacer feliz a la gente.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro, continuando con el debate del futuro de la nuclear

Pues el caso paradigmatico qué me comenta, Suecia..... Tenía entendido que tenía una política de deshacerse de la nuclear. De hecho, hubo un referendum que claramente indicó que no quería seguir con las nucleares y cerrarlas conforme se cumpliesen sus ciclos de vida. Es decir, no mantener la energía nuclear. Después llegó un partido en el 2010 que propuso mantener una central. Pero la oposición política ha indicado que derogará esa disposición. 

Tengo entendido también, que esto de momento, se hace así porque no han crecido las renovables lo suficiente para sustituirlas y no se quieren crear más centrales hidráulicas por su impacto ambiental. Y que la intención final es deshacerse de la nuclear y que toda la energía sea renovable, me equivoco?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues el caso paradigmatico qué me comenta, Suecia..... Tenía entendido que tenía una política de deshacerse de la nuclear. De hecho, hubo un referendum que claramente indicó que no quería seguir con las nucleares y cerrarlas conforme se cumpliesen sus ciclos de vida. Es decir, no mantener la energía nuclear. Después llegó un partido en el 2010 que propuso mantener una central. Pero la oposición política ha indicado que derogará esa disposición.


Cierto, hubo un referéndum en 1980 que paralizó la construcción de nuevas centrales y eliminar su uso gradualmente. Sin embargo en 2010, la propuesta de los partidos de centro-derecha de expandir la capacidad nuclear del país, fue llevada al Riksdag y se abolió la ley que prohibía la construcción de nuevas centrales. Según he leído el plan de los partidos de centro-derecha era sustituir los reactores por otros nuevos, en el mismo emplazamiento y la misma cantidad... es decir, mantener la misma capacidad nuclear del país. Pero al cambiar el gobierno a los socialdemócratas y los verdes imagino que se habrá parado un poco el tema.

Todo dependerá del gobierno de turno, allí el mapa político todavía es más complejo que aquí, por un lado está el lobby anti-nuclear de los verdes, la izquierda y los socialdemócratas y por otro el lobby pro-nuclear que incluye al partido de centro, liberales, moderados y demócratas-cristianos. La opinión pública, apoya el uso de la energía nuclear en múltiples sondeos, incluso justo después del accidente de Fukushima.

----------

termopar (04-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Sigamos con el segundo caso paradigmático que utiliza nucleares y renovables.....Suiza

En realidad, es un ejemplo en el que la seguridad de suministro la obtienen, no por el tipo de mix de producción sino por la gran interconectividad que tienen. Se puede asegurar, que su control no se puede garantizar si este país estuviera aislado. Alrededor del 50% de su producción viene o va por interconexiones a otros países. Su seguridad de suministro estaría muy afectada en caso del fallo en sus interconexiones Por no decir de los riesgos sismológicos que podrían afectarle. Y tampoco es un pais que vaya a continuar por usar la energía nuclear en el futuro, por tanto, tampoco apuesta por el mix óptimo que propuso el Sr. Lázaro. Es más, va a optar por el mix que yo mismo he propuesto aquí y en otros hilos.

Hay muchas referencias respecto al tema pero propongo ésta:




> *El Gobierno federal suizo ha decidido hoy poner fin a la energía nuclear. Las cinco centrales del país se irán desmantelando de forma progresiva hasta que en 2034 desaparezca la última.*
> 
> La decisión del Ejecutivo era muy esperada después de lo ocurrido en la central de Fukushima, en Japón. Pocos días después de la tragedia, la ministra de Energía, Doris Leuthard, anunció una moratoria sobre las tres centrales pendientes de construir en el país y avanzó que el Gobierno analizaría el futuro de la energía nuclear y de las cinco plantas existentes.
> 
> La Confederación Helvética es uno de los países europeos con mayor uso de energía nuclear: el 40% del total. El país alpino tiene un riesgo "moderado" de seísmos, aunque en el caso de ciudades como Basilea es más elevado. Los expertos temen que un temblor en el país alpino, que podría alcanzar el nivel 7 en la escala de Richter, podría producir también tsunamis en los grandes lagos del país.
> 
> El primer reactor en detenerse será el de Beznau (al norte del país) en 2019. Precisamente, allí el domingo pasado más de 20.000 personas llegadas de todos los cantones se manifestaron contra las centrales nucleares. Fue la mayor manifestación contra este tipo de energía en el país en 25 años.
> 
> Un abandono con un alto coste
> ...


referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...306335511.html

----------

NoRegistrado (03-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...306335511.html





> Meritxell Mir | Basilea (Suiza)
> Actualizado miércoles 25/05/2011 17:21 horas


Se ve que viene el invierno. Vivan las noticias frescas




> JO,JO,JO (Captura de pantalla)

----------


## termopar

Capítulo 3: CANADÁ

Quizás sea este caso el más interesante de todos. Canadá es bien conocido en el mundo nuclear, es uno de los grandes exportadores de Uranio del mundo. Alrededor de la sexta parte de todo el Uranio procede de la mina más grande del mundo, "Mc Arthur river". También es un país con empresas y tecnología nuclear propia. Son bien conocidos los reactores CANDU, que han sido exportados a países como India, China, Corea del sur, etc.

El mix de producción energético, por supuesto, tiene muy en cuenta la generación nuclear, en el año 2012, esta era la composición porcentual:



El mayor porcentaje de generación lo cubre la Hidroeléctrica, pero a continuación están en igualdad de producción, tanto la convencional (gas y carbón) como la Nuclear. Por tanto no es un mix que se pueda considerar dentro del grupo estudiado, es un mix bastante estándar, salvo por la gran cantidad de generación hidroeléctrica que produce, al igual que los anteriores casos. Por tanto, es FALSO que Canadá opte por trabajar únicamente con Renovables y Nuclear.

Gran parte de su generación se exporta a EEUU y las interconexiones son extensas. A Canadá, en lo referente a electricidad, se le podría considerar como otro estado de Norteamérica. Su seguridad de suministro, esta garantizado tanto por las interconexiones como por las centrales convencionales y la inmensa generación de energía hidráulica con nulos periodos de sequía.

Pero, y en el futuro? Canadá está pensando en irse a un mix de producción nuclear y renovable? Más bien NO. Aumentará la producción de gas disminuyendo el ratio de nuclear según sus previsiones:



referencia: https://www.neb-one.gc.ca/nrg/ntgrtd...index-eng.html

----------

NoRegistrado (04-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Último Caso: FINLANDIA

Finlandia es un país de pocos recursos energéticos, un consumo alto debido a la industria y a la climatología, y un precio menos competitivo dentro del pool nórdico donde está integrado. Tiene algo de Uranio y ante la dificultad de ser competitivos en otras generaciones opta por mantener la nuclear. 4 centrales actualizadas mas una recientemente construida. Ha habido mucho debate sobre esta última central por los altisimos sobrecostes que ha conllevado su construcción y que dada la competencia existente, hace que complique mucho a la compañía eléctrica propietaria y al constructor de la central (AREVA) su recuperación financiera, hasta la presidenta Tarja Halonen ha mostrado su escepticismo en el crecimiento del sector nuclear. Ya hemos hablado de este tema en este hilo, pero pondré un link antiguo donde hablan del tema con más precisión:



> *Olkiluoto-3 o el fracaso del referente nuclear finlandés*
> 
> Olkiluoto-3 (Finlandia), la primera central nuclear que se construye en un país occidental en los últimos 25 años, se ha convertido en el referente recurrente tanto de los políticos pro-nucleares como de la industria nuclear como el ejemplo de renacimiento de esta tecnología. Es el primer reactor de tercera generación en el mundo, fruto del consorcio entre la compañía estatal francesa Areva y la alemana Siemens para la empresa eléctrica finlandesa TVO.
> 
> Cuando se puso en marcha el proyecto, las empresas aseguraron que el reactor se iba a construir en un tiempo récord (cuatro años) y que el coste inicial era de 3.200 millones de euros. Una de las banderas que esgrimían los promotores era que no se necesitaría recurrir a apoyos estatales ni a subsidios de ningún tipo. El sector nuclear existe desde hace 60 años y aún no se ha cumplido ninguna de las promesas anteriores.
> 
> Sin contar estudios previos y decisiones de inversión, TVO comenzó oficialmente el proyecto en el 2000 con la solicitud de permiso al parlamento finlandés –que había rechazado una iniciativa similar presentada por IVO1 y TVO en 1993– para construir este reactor nuclear y esperaba tenerlo en operación en 2009.
> 
> Después de una campaña muy agresiva por parte del lobby nuclear, el proyecto recibió 107 votos a favor y 92 en contra. El lobby nuclear se basó en un estudio realizado bajo unas hipótesis que suponían que el coste de la energía nuclear era mucho mas bajo que el indicado por estudios independientes similares, como los realizados por el prestigioso Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT).
> ...


http://www.daphnia.es/revista/47/art...lear-finlandes

 y la ultima versión más nueva sobre este tema para que nadie se soliviante (y las consecuencias de su construcción para AREVA que la ha llevado casi a la quiebra), :



> *EDF se queda con Areva, pendientes del coste de la reorganización del sector nuclear en Francia*
> 04/06/15 16:33 CET   
> 
> El sector nuclear francés se reorganiza con la absorción por parte de la compañía eléctrica EDF del especialista Areva, a la espera de saber las cifras del acuerdo. Ambas empresas son públicas y ha sido el propio gobierno francés quien ha forzado esta operación ante las fuertes pérdidas de Areva. EDF habría hecho una oferta de dos mil millones de euros. Pero esto es insuficiente para salvar la filial nuclear, que necesitará más dinero del Estado.
> 
> “No habrá despidos sin alternativa”, aseguró el ministro de Economía, Emmanuel Macron. “Y se preservarán todos los sitios de producción por las cualidades del personal y la seguridad nuclear”.
> 
> En 2014, Areva perdió casi cinco mil millones de euros. Y, posteriormente, la dirección anunció que suprimiría hasta 6.000 puestos de trabajo en todo el mundo.
> 
> ...


 http://es.euronews.com/2015/06/04/ed...on-del-sector/

Finalmente, mostraré el mix de producción de Finlandia para demostrar que tampoco piensa ir a un mix de nuclear mas renovables, es un mix bastante habitual con gas, Nuclear y renovables:


Por tanto la seguridad de suministro está muy equilibrada entre los diferentes recursos disponibles.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Resumiendo, Sr. lázaro, no pensaba entrar en detalle sobre su comentario, usted tiene su opinión y la respeto y yo mantengo la mía pero....




> Suecia, con datos de 2012, un 97,5% de su energía se produce mediante energía nuclear y renovables, más concretamente, un 59% con renovables y un 38,5% de energía nuclear. Por encima incluso del ratio 1/3 nuclear del que yo hablaba para nuestro país *en un futuro*.


NO ES VERDAD. Y Suiza Tampoco apuesta por las nucleares en un futuro.



> Canadá, sin llegar a esas cifras, también es otro país que *apuesta por ese modelo*, ya está casi en un 80% entre ambas y cada vez se acerca más, *aumentando* la cuota de renovables y de *energía nuclear en detrimento de las fósiles*. Tiene proyectados otros 2 reactores en Darlington, y proyectos renovables, aún más.


 TAMPOCO ES VERDAD y tampoco apuesta por un mix nuclear +renovable, como tampoco lo hace Finlandia.

Si explico todo esto así, es porque se ha insinuado por parte de otros foreros que me salía por la tangente y que tenían fe en mi respuesta. Bien, Aquí la tienen.

Y eso que me disculpé anteriormente en el hilo por no ser más claro. PERO insistieron. Usted, sr. Lázaro, sabe como yo, que las renovables que se están introduciendo en los países mayoritariamente son eólica y solar, las "nuevas renovables". Y que su gestión está comprometida por su variabilidad y dependencia meteorológica. Y me refería a ese concepto de incrementar renovables. Todos los países lo están estudiando y en todos casos se requiere de otro apoyo. ACEPTO la Hidroeléctrica también en mi afirmación pero para un clima como el de España donde puede haber sequías y con la falta de interconectividad debido a nuestra casi insularidad. y REPITO, NO ENCONTRARÁ NINGÚN CASO COMPARABLE QUE PUEDA CRECER EN RENOVABLES CON BASE EN NUCLEAR y CONTROLAR DE ESE MODO Y QUE SEA APTO PARA NUESTRO CASO EN EL FUTURO. Se necesitarían almacenar inmensas cantidades de energía para soporte y eso en estos momentos es inconcebible. De acuerdo que las nucleares tienen métodos auxiliares en caso de desequilibrios de la red que comprometan su funcionamiento, pero se pondría en riesgo muchísimas cosas y no es una situación que se acepten hoy en día semejantes riesgos. EUROPA, para controlar esos riesgos en el aumento de las renovables está pensando en grandes transportes de red NORTE-SUR. Para equilibrar, el viento del norte con el sol del sur.

Además, a poco que se sepa sobre controles de redes, son necesarias interconexiones robustas, apoyos de generaciones clásicas (gas) o almacenamientos de energía (baterías en generación distribuida o centrales hidroeléctricas reversibles) y en eso se trabaja.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-nov-2015)

----------

